# dBASE Running on Windows XP



## kcsgators (Jul 17, 2013)

I have multitude of dBase programs and files and still hanging on. Many were written years ago and a few problems but not so many any more. The problem is that most of us old-timers are dying off. The problem is that when I clicked my dBASE icon today to start some programs I got the following message:

16 Bit MS-DOS Subsystem

C:\DOCUME~1\DEFAUL~1\MARKDE~1\dbase.pif
Invalid startup directory, please check your pif file.Choose 'Close' to terminate the application.

Any help would be appreciated. 

kcsgators


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

Right click the PIF file and select properties. Check the paths there.


----------



## kcsgators (Jul 17, 2013)

I found the library and it does not contain a "dase.pif" file. All that is in the directory is a Shortcut to dBase.
If you have any other ideas I will gladly try them. I think the time has come to move these systems to some other DBMS.

Thanks.....

kcsgators


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

Your message showed the short path to the PIF file.


----------



## kcsgators (Jul 17, 2013)

I did the unscramble of the use of the "~" to decipher the actual directories/file name. 

Thanks for your patience.....

kcsgators


----------

